# Looking For Info On The EnduraCut Plus 24



## ryan6916 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi, I'm Ryan, I am new to this whole Vinyl cutting thing and this Forum, (this is my first post).
I need to buy a vinyl cutter and I know the best is the Roland, and I would like to buy it but I don't have the money right now, and I need a cutter now.
So I was looking into different cutters and I was wondering what you guys thought about the EndruaCut Plus 24.
I just need something that would be good to start with. I can always upgrade later to the Roland. 
Does it have an eye to measure the vinyl loaded into it.
Will it do contour cuts?
Would this be a good cutter to start and learn with?
I'm not planning on cutting anything to complicated and really I'm not even planning on doing any contour cutting, I am just wondering if it could do it, if I ever decide to.

Also I found this auction on ebay, is this cutter any good? It is auction number 130171185843

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jfrederi (Nov 7, 2007)

I am also new to this whole "vinyl cutting thing" and I purchased the Enduracut Plus 24. I've been using it since May and, thus far, have been pleased. I'm still at the stage where my cutter can do far more than I. I'm doing pretty basic vehicle lettering, signs and banner and I have yet to come up with anything I can not accomplish with this cutter. I'm in the process of obtaining a heat press and will start doing apparel with it soon. And to answer you questions, yes it will contour cut according to the manual but I have yet to attempt it.

Best of luck!
~Jenn


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that I read a few months ago on Sign Warehouse's site (but I can't find it now), that the EnduraCut vinyl cutters are made by Roland, and the Q-series plotters are made by Graphtec.

I read over the EnduraCuts on their site, and I can't find anything that says that they have the registration marks sensors on them.

The Q-series cutters do.

But I need to take exception to your statement that the Roland GX-24 is the "best" cutter. The Graphtec CE5000-60 just as fine a machine as the GX-24 AND it's less expensive AND it includes a stand. It just doesn't have as many users here on these forums.

If you don't need to cut 24" wide, the Graphtec Craft ROBO Pro is a 15" machine that you can buy for $950 - 5% T-Shirt Forums discount from Specialty Graphics Supply and it has the registration marks sensor. It doesn't have a stand, but it's essentially the same machine (just a little smaller) as the Graphtec CE5000-60 (which we have and LOVE!).

Good luck.


----------



## ryan6916 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 
I just read that the Enduracut Plus is made by GCC and the Q-series is made by Graphtec.
Does GCC make a good cutter?
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Ryan , I have a enduracut and use it everyday. it works great for what I do. I mainly to t shirts and window stickers. My original plan was to use this machine and upgrade, but if its not broke why fix it. I like the machine , but the vendors customer service leaves alot to be desired, good luck .... JB


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Ah, yes, GCC. I couldn't find it last night, so I'm sorry for saying that it might have been made by Roland.

I don't know anything about GCC, but it seems that a lot of people do like these plotters, so you'll prolly be fine with it.

But again, if it's Sign Warehouse you're dealing with (and I have a feeling that it is, because that's their brand), they do leave a LOT to be desired, support-wise.

Good luck.


----------



## ryan6916 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes it is from Sign Warehouse, I have read a ton of bad stuff about there customer service.
I have been reading alot of the other forums and it sounds like the Graphtec CE5000-60 is a great machine and has very little problems. So I think I am going to save a little more money and buy one of them. Specialty Graphics Supply has a good deal on them. 
Is the software that comes with it good software? Is the CE5000-60 user friendly?
Thanks again,


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't have experience with the program that comes with the CE5000-60, but the plugin for CorelDRAW and Illustrator, Cutting Master 2, is VERY user-friendly.

The CE5000-60 (and the Craft ROBO Pro for that matter), are VERY sturdy machines that will last you for years to come. And if you do end up using the ARMS system (registration marks), it's very easy to use and very intuitive.

Again, I'm not putting down the Roland GX-24, which has more fans on this site, but the CE5000-60 is at least as good, and is less expensive (and comes with a stand, which is a $300 option on the GX-24).

From what I've seen here about the GX-24, the CE5000-60 seems to be more user-friendly, too. But I can't speak from first-hand experience with that.

If you do need anyu help with this plotter, please just let me know and I'll offer whatever help I can, but Specialty should be able to give you any support you might need. 

Good luck!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I purchased the Endura Cut 24 in a package deal from SignWarehouse (Randy is a great salesman). I didn't get the Plus, but I believe I recall it being able to do the contour cutting by registration marks. You can call SignWarehouse and make sure.

I love my cutter even though I have to manually do my contour cutting because it's not a Plus. It is well made and the software was very easy to learn. I had NO experience with this, and just had an idea to do some things for my son's football team. Now I'm churning out my own stencils for airbrushing and combining my vinyl heat press materials with my custom rhinestone shirts. I AM OBSESSED!!

The EnduraCut cutter is a very good product. I have no actual experience with any of the other cutters because this is my first one, but I am very pleased with both the performance of the cutter and the versatility and ease of use with the software.

Good luck


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with you Slick, I plan to use mine till it quits.I like the ease of the software too. .... JB


----------



## ryan6916 (Nov 13, 2007)

I just got my Graphtec CD5000-60 from Specialty Graphics Supply. Yipee!!
This thing looks great and the stand went togeather very easily. I haven't had a chance to try it out or hook it up to my computer. I am waiting on the vinyl that I ordered.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

That's great! You'll love this cutter! 

There might be a little bit of a settings issue when you first set it up on your computer, but if there is, I'll be able to help you with it.

Good luck!


----------



## Marsha1959 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have just gotten a Endura cut plus 24 and does anyone know how to download it to my corel draw??? Help!!!!


----------

